# Bitterroot's Journal - Rabbitosis, cookies up to my eyeballs, & Xmas!



## Bitterroot (Sep 27, 2012)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
Bitterroot Valley, Montana.  Zone 5a.

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
Just my hubby and I.

3.    How would you define your farm?
Just getting started.

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Hermit hole in the mountains sounds like a good start.  Otherwise, I'd put the cash into working towards improving the farm.

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
Yep.  I love building things.  

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
Trained many years ago with Oxy and arc/stick.  Would love to get back into it.

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
My paw-paw.  He was a farmer, and some of my earliest and best memories include rides on the tractor, or the hay rake behind the percheron team.

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Why isn't "sickness" an option?  Bwahaha!  Hobby.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I know a little bit about a lot of stuff, but most of it is old and rusty.  I'm hoping to learn new things and brush up on old ones.

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
Never say never!

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
Definitely.  That's the goal of all of this, to become less dependent on the system.

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
Working with the tools, building something.  Or just visiting with the animals.

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
Retired trucker.  Could probably figure out how to work a tractor, but will probably never have one.

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I like making beeswax tapers and a few other small things.  Would be happy to teach anyone who wants to learn.

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
Yep, can have anything I want.  I'm getting started a bit late int he year, so all I have right now are a few rabbits.  Next spring comes chicken and turkeys, as well as some cows, bees, and whatever else follows me home.

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
I've done a little bit of work with a wood lathe.

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
Love to garden.  Just run of the mill stuff.  Tomatoes, peppers, broccoli, pie pumpkins, squashes, herbs, etc.

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
Used to fish when I was younger, but can't seem to find the time nowadays.

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
Ten acres of pasture/farmland in a rural area of the valley.  No zoning, and the convenants in the area are very lenient.  Basically they preserve the area as agricultural.

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
Novice.

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
Oh gosh, no specialty yet.  I find lots of things interesting, so hopefully I can learn about all of them.

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
Not sure on this one.  

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
Just the basic stuff, nothing fancy.

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Sure.  I use it for humans, so it stands to reason it would work for animals as well.

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
Right here!

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
No.

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
Someone who can freeze time so they can get all the chores done and still have some time to enjoy the day.

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
Not so much.  Hubby is fond of them, but I'm the primary caretaker.

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
Love to cook.  And yes to all of the above.  

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
Best animal experience?  Probably having a horse as a young teen.  Worst, when grandma sent me out with a bucket to milk the cows and of course I grabbed the bull.  :/  Kicked int he face, and lucky I wasn't killed.

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
No, but have the skills to pick out the foraging items, and am thinking of getting back into hunting.

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
Raised by people who pretty much did everything themselves, so I can do a lot of things without having to call in the handyman.  What I don't know, I learn by watching others or digging around online for ideas.

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
Not yet, but will.  Looking forward to learning to can, too.

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
No, but would like to put in some solar someday.

35    What is on your to do list?
List is probably shorter if I just write down the things that don't need to be done right now ...

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
No, but maybe.

37.   In what do you trust?
Myself.

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
Yes!

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
I'm getting old and grouchy.  I prefer the animals to most people I meet.

I'll try and update once a week or so, or with any new news if anyone is interested.  I'm just getting started, so there is a ton to do.

Just picked up some Florida White rabbits yesterday.  I've been wanting some of these guys for YEARS, and I finally have them.  The breeder bred the two older does for me, so hopefully I'll be palpating with good news soon.  I'm keeping them in the garage this winter, as I'm not sure what predators are prowling around outside just yet, and I don't want to put them out until I have a secure shed for them to go into.  Unfortunately, with buying the house our funds are just about gone, so no money for that project until spring.


----------



## HankTheTank (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 27, 2012)

Kicked by a bull? Wow. Lucky you are all ok. 

btw


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 27, 2012)

Youre living in some BEAUTIFUL country!  I have some friends up at Helena at school. Looking forward to your herd adventure!


----------



## elevan (Sep 27, 2012)

> 8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
> Why isn't "sickness" an option?  Bwahaha!  Hobby.


----------



## Bitterroot (Oct 3, 2012)

Not a whole lot happening.  Packing boxes.  Moving boxes.  Unpacking boxes.  BORING.

Took the rabbits out into the yard yesterday evening and let them run around in playpens to stretch a bit and snack on some grass.  Between that and watching the neighbor's appaloosas, I managed to waste an entire evening.

Today I'm putting all the switch covers back on from my painting whirlwind, re-hanging curtain rods and new curtains, and trying to finish up the racks for my rabbit cages.  I got the inspiration from a thread here I believe.  Each cage is suspended over a slanted board that funnels droppings and urine conveniently into a bucket.  I'll get some pictures once I'm finished.

Fall is definitely here.  Cold crackly air this morning, and fallen leaves are blowing around.  So sad that I won't be able to get tot he bulk of the things I want to do until next spring, but I have all winter to plan and get excited.

Smoke is clearing, and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 13, 2012)

So a little time has passed, but still not too much going on.  Actually, I much prefer it this way!

Had a scare recently when I discovered four nicely placed piles of black bear poop within 10-20 feet of our house over a few days period.  It makes me no longer feel guilty about keeping the rabbits in the garage over winter rather than putting them directly out into the barn as I was originally planning.  Wardens weren't much help.  They said this time of year the bears have their dens picked out and will be starting their hibernation soon.  He didn't seem a bit alarmed that this/these animal(s) apparently has little fear of humans.    Ah well, next year I'll be ready with a bear tag for if Yogi decides to come back.  I'd much rather let him live his life out there, enjoying the clean air and stuffing himself on the huckleberries I covet, but if he's going to continue to get that close to my home, my family, and my animals, then his pelt will make a fine addition in front of the fireplace.

Both my FW does kindled.  The experienced doe had 6, and all are doing great.  They turned two weeks old on saturday.  The younger first-timer doe only had one, and by the time I found it, it was dead on the wire.  Tried to re-breed her to my buck a couple times, but a combo of his young age and inexperience plus her refusing to budge made it a no-go.  I'm going to add some supplemental light out there on a timer, give them 14 hours a day of light, see if that improves any attitudes.

I'm looking forward to trying my hand at making icewine, since I adore the stuff.  My order for a couple dozen Vidal Blanc grapevines is in, and I am looking forward to putting them in next spring, and encouraging them to give me many many many grapes.  

Ordered my turkey poults for spring.  I've waited so long to be able to order from Porter's, several years, and I finally can have those birds I've been dreaming of.  

I visited with an emu rancher nearby, and am enamored with those big goofy, tasty birds.  We'll be adding a pair of those next year as well.

SO many plans.  Now all I need is a dump truck full o' cash to pay for it all, and a back that can take digging all those holes I have to dig.


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 13, 2012)

Flurry's kits are 17 days old today.  Gah, they're SO cute.  I always put them in a bucket of hay while I clean out the bottom of the nestbox, and then bring the bucket in to wallow in the cute for a little while.  The whole litter is doing well, and I'm proud of Flurry for being such a good mom.  I think I'll hold back a doe as a future breeder, sell a couple, and then we'll butcher the other three.







I found a breeder up in Kalispell with some mini rex, so we're headed up there Saturday to pick up (ahem) one mini rex.  Or maybe three.  heehee!  I'm going to work on some siamese sables, so I'm picking up a siamese sable doe, and a pair of torts to work into there to get it going.  Another project I'd like to work on too, is adding the FW body type into that mini rex pelt.  It'll take a few generations to get it ironed out but I think the results would be interesting.  They more than likely wouldn't be any good on the show table, but I'd love to have FW meat with that gorgeous plush fur, and don't plan to show anyways.  Most of the show folks I've ever met have been downright rude - not my idea of a good time.

That's the update for now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 13, 2012)

What kind of turkeys are you getting? Our Chocolate Tom is "eye-candy". I've decided to keep him around, we have enough birds in the freezer. Hopefully in Spring he will mate with our slates and we will have poults to sell.
Do you have a big market for rabbit where you are?


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 13, 2012)

I love the chocolate turkeys!  I'll have to go look and see if you have any pictures posted of your handsome guy.

I got 6 lilacs, 6 red slates, and 3 crossbreds to see what sort of interesting colors they might send.  I love those light colored birds.

Rabbits sell like crazy around here, especially the meat breeds and crosses.  I'm thrilled to see so many folks opening their eyes.


----------



## porkchop48 (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome Bitteroot. 

Are you the one that said you might have met me at a frog show in Pittsburgh?  Is soooo you have to help me remember which one you are 

Adorable bunnies


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL  Thanks!

I'm the one who insulted you by calling you the crazy frog lady.  Used to live in WV, but got the heck outta there last year.


----------



## porkchop48 (Nov 13, 2012)

Bitterroot said:
			
		

> LOL  Thanks!
> 
> I'm the one who insulted you by calling you the crazy frog lady.  Used to live in WV, but got the heck outta there last year.


Ahhh yes I think I may remember.   Seems alot of people call me that now  

I was in WV until about a year ago as well. Moved to a tiny village in Ohio but loving every minute of it. 

I hope the move goes well for you guys and hope the farming goes great too


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks so much.  So far, so good.  I see it's going great for you, congrats!  I think I remember it being quite a fight for you guys to get into that place, and you sure deserve it.  Miss ya on fauna though.  Hopefully I'll get too busy with farming to bother with that place much, either.   The negativity poisons people.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 13, 2012)

I am very much looking forward to reading about you building up your up and comimg farm!!!!!   
In no time you will have it running smooth and have all kinds of animals!!!
I raise rabbits myself, but they are Standard Rex, and so far are just for meat.
Also, I am getting turkey poulets this coming spring as well!!!
Icewine is soooooo good!!!  I made a batch last spring and ended up with 30 big regular sized wine bottles!! Don't get me wrong, I am not complaining, it turned out AWESOME!!!
Have you made wine before?


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 13, 2012)

Alberta's not that far.  Got any of that wonderful stuff left?    I've never made wine before, but we're going to be getting started soon using kit stuff first to get the hang of the mechanics, then slowly working towards whole fruit to finished product.  It'll give my vines time to mature, and give me time to get my skills up to par to be able to do it right.  SO much to learn, and it feels like so little time.  It's overwhelming to finally have all this, and I'm chomping at the bit to get things started.  I'll be in heaven if I end up with 30 bottles!  

I'd love to hear some more about your rabbits and upcoming turkeys.  (Oh, and your homebrewing adventures too!)  I'll have to go stalk your journal.  I'd love to add some standard rex next year, once I get a bunny barn put up and have the room for those bigger cages.


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 19, 2012)

Went to pick up some more rabbits on Saturday.  Went to pick up three, and came home with six.  How the heck does that happen?!?  I think at least some of it had to do with the conditions they were being kept in, and my heart took over as usual.  *sigh*  None of them had pedigrees, though she claims she has them and they're over at someone's house being entered into an Evans program for ease of use.  Since August.  Of course she waited until I was there and had driven three hours to tell me this, and didn't mind still charging me pedigreed rabbit prices.  Had it not been a six hour round trip, I'd have walked away.  Claims she'll mail them.  I won't hold my breath.  But anywho, they are at least safe now, and in clean surroundings.  Place they came from was disgusting.  Rabbits were outside in what looks like started as chain link dog runs.  Hutches were put in, and tarps covered walls and roof.  More rabbits were running on the ground everywhere.  What made it horrible was the filth, the mud, and the assortment of animals running everywhere.  I swear, there were at least a thousand animals at that place, and one person who obviously couldn't care for them all.  Several were pretty sick looking.  No worries, these newbies are in strict quarantine!

I picked up a siamese sable doe, a pair of torts, a pair of blues, and a REW doe.  All mini rex.  I adore the siamese doe, with her smutty dewlap.  They're all really nervous, but I expect they'll calm down soon enough and get used to the activity around them.

Here's the siamese doe.  Not the most flattering picture, because she's flighty.






Flurry's kits also turned three weeks old on Saturday.  They lounge in the nestbox at night, but spend the day running around the cage with mom.  So cute.  I'm planning on taking the nestbox out completely once they turn 4 weeks, to give them some more space in there untill weaning.





So I went from 4 rabbits, to 10 rabbits in one day.    Add in the babies, and we're at 16.

I bred two does on the 15th.  Both were rarin' to go, and my young buck did a good job.  I'll palpate in a few days.  Hopefully they both took.

It's been a bit warmer the last few days.  But still snowing up on the peaks of the range behind our house.  There's only a couple months a year where these don't have snow on them.  Who couldn't love this view?






Going to take some getting used to the systems in the house, as this is our first time on well water, propane, etc.  We had the propane tank filled about six weeks ago when we bought the place, and just had them come out a few days ago to top it off before the winter rates kick in.  It was $400.  YIKES.  $400, for six weeks worth of heating and cooking?  I love gas stoves/ovens, but guess who's going to be putting in an electric one soon?!  Our other option, and we haven't really looked into it yet, is to either put in a bigger propane tank to take advantage of the lower summer rates and only fill once a year or so, or put in a second tank.

Finally getting around to sketching up some plans for what I want to do around here.  Took a google earth aerial shot of the place, and did a line drawing over it to give me the layout, then printed that out and drew in all the additions.  Everything just fits, and I will even have an extra space for more fruit and nut trees that I had originally thought.

We were out in the hot tub last night, and it was SO nice.  Never thought I'd like those, until I have one.  It so peaceful, sitting there in that warm water and looking at all the stars in the sky.  Here's a picture of our first snow a few weeks back.  Looks inviting, no?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 19, 2012)

Your new bunny is sooo beautiful!!!      Cute babies too! Good luck with all your new rabbits, I am sure they will turn out fine!
I have been thinking about getting a hot-tub for sooooo long, and now that I have seen your picture, I definatly want one!!!!
I am jealous!!! Would be the perfect place to sit and enjoy a nice glass of icewine!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 19, 2012)

> Going to take some getting used to the systems in the house, as this is our first time on well water, propane, etc.  We had the propane tank filled about six weeks ago when we bought the place, and just had them come out a few days ago to top it off before the winter rates kick in.  It was $400.  YIKES.  $400, for six weeks worth of heating and cooking?  I love gas stoves/ovens, but guess who's going to be putting in an electric one soon?!  Our other option, and we haven't really looked into it yet, is to either put in a bigger propane tank to take advantage of the lower summer rates and only fill once a year or so, or put in a second tank.


When we first moved to our current property, old farmhouse and all that goes with it, we had the same problem. It was a very cold winter in NC down in the teens! That is very cold for here and it was awful. We have 1000 gal tank and at the time propane was at $3.40 and kept going up, we were spending $600 a month easy, it was killin' us. Now we have a woodstove and heat mostly with that, the "heat only kicks on at 6 am for a short period of time, til we start up the stove again. The woodstove has been wonderful, sometimes it can be a pain but it beats spending a small fortune every month! You might also check with your fuel co. we did go on a customer program where we spent $90 to sign up and all our fuel for 1 year was $1.90 gal. We filled the tank and still haven't gone through it all in 2 years now.

LOVE the scenery! 

What is icewine?


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 19, 2012)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Your new bunny is sooo beautiful!!!      Cute babies too! Good luck with all your new rabbits, I am sure they will turn out fine!
> I have been thinking about getting a hot-tub for sooooo long, and now that I have seen your picture, I definatly want one!!!!
> I am jealous!!! Would be the perfect place to sit and enjoy a nice glass of icewine!!!!!


Thank you!  I have to say, of all the things they left behind for us, this one is my favorite.  Much better than the freezer with the gallon of blood in the bottom of it, or the riding mower that's slowly rotting into the ground.  LOL

I busted out my last bottle of sparkling icewine from Inniskillin not long ago.  It's such a bummer that Montana is so uppity about having liquor shipped in.  I have to find a source for my fix!

Southern - I appreciate the info on the program.  I'll have to call and see if they offer anything like that.  When we filled in September, it was $1.40 a gallon.  Now it's $2.15 and set to go MUCH higher.  In a place where temps can get pretty low, and even with great insulation, that extra few cents per gallon I'm betting has sunk more than one family.  We're seriously considering a pellet stove insert for the gas fireplace.  We'll never use the thing because I'm betting it's a gas hog, and I know several folks that heat a whole home pretty cheaply on a pellet stove.  Might be a better investment than the generator we were thinking of putting in!

Icewine is this magical stuff that started in Germany.  It's made by letting the grapes freeze solid on the vine, and harvesting by hand at night then crushing while they're still frozen.  From there it's made like any other wine.  The freeze process concentrates the sugars and makes for a delicious, perfect amount of sweetness wine.  Aside from Moscato, it's the only kind of wine I really like.


----------



## Bitterroot (Nov 28, 2012)

We're officially starting to look for a dog breeder, in anticipation of purchasing a puppy next year.  If anyone out there happens to know of someone breeding rottweilers, who lives on a farm and exposes them to farm animals of every shape and sort from a young age, please let me know!  I don't care if they're across the country, as long as they'll ship.  We'll be wanting a future carting prospect, who doesn't have to guard the critters but at least realizes they aren't to be eaten if one crosses our path.

Thanksgiving went well.  Just me and hubby, but I like it that way.  It was so nice and quiet.  Christmas will be the same.  I'm hoping I can gather the energy to get the tree up and decorated this weekend, since my next couple weeks will be filled with cookie baking and my yearly scrubbing the house from top to bottom to ring in the new year with a clean slate.  If you get rid of dirt and clutter, you make way for new and better things to take their place.  

Spent the day in bed yesterday sick.  Wow, it's been a while since I've had to stay in bed!  Got up and about halfway through my morning cup of coffee, and suddenly felt so dizzy and weak.  Spent the day throwing up and generally feeling blech.  Sinuses is my guess, since it felt like my face would pop open from the pressure and pain.  Much better today though, though I still don't quite feel 100%.  Got up and dragged myself out to clean the rabbit cages as I was supposed to have done yesterday.  Also put some light bulbs in the garage door openers, and hung some icicle christmas lights up to give the bunnies 14 hours of light on a timer per day.  It'll be nice to not have to get my work with them done before 4 or so when it's already getting dark.  And it's kinda festive.  

Flurry's kits are doing great.  They turned 4 weeks old on saturday so I did their first weigh-in.  Four pounds exactly for the six of them.  Yes, that's on the small side, but florida whites are smaller bunnies and do take an extra couple weeks to make the size for freezer camp.  I wish I could find a weight chart so I could follow along and see where my kits fall as far as averages.  Ah well, good thing I'm tracking everything, for future comparisons and averages.  I palpated my other two florida does that I bred on the 15th.  No idea what I'm doing, but I did feel something olive sized and semi squishy (didn't want to squeeze very hard!) in the doe who only had one but lost it, and felt nothing in the other doe.  I'll go ahead and wait, then give them next boxes and see if I'm right or wrong.  Bred the sable point doe to the tort buck a few days ago.  Fingers crossed for lots more healthy sable point bunnies.  Wasn't sure it was going to happen since she's huge and he's a teeny 3 pounds, or so, but my brave little guy hopped right on up there and did his job.  Couldn't help it, I laughed the entire time.  Also bred my florida buck to the REW mini rex doe.  She's just as big as my floridas, so I expect the size of the babies will be fine, and all will be carrying the recessive rex gene.  Hopefully I'll have a nice, meaty buck out of the litter to breed back to mom to get the rex fur back but keep the florida carcass.

That's about it for now.  Just plugging along and dreading the cold temps and snow I know are coming.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 28, 2012)

Poor thing-tossing cookies and sinuses   .  Glad you are on the mend


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not near you, nor do I have Rotties, but I can offer some suggestions.

*Go to the national club website and look for breeders in your area. There also may be a state or regional club near you too.
*Check if there is a carting group in your area - they hold carting trials and would hopefully have some people as contacts who are doing this with your desired breed. (I have a friend with Berners who does - and we are going to join them - with my OES) You can also look online on the AKC website and check out their event listing...for something near you - or at least as near as possible.
*Go to other dog sport events - many who cultivate their dogs' working abilities do other events - obedience, rally, agility, weight pull, etc. That would be a good place to meet people and make contacts. (I met my OES breeder while showing my basset in a rally trial. She was convinced if I could have a basset hound working off lead, outdoors and doing jumps that I would be a really good puppy home!)


----------



## Bitterroot (Dec 7, 2012)

Some excellent advice.  Thank you for stopping by and takign the time to give me some help.  I appreciate it!

Rabbitosis struck again.  While I was originally looking for some mini rex, I briefly spoke to a lady who did have a broken chocolate buck, but he was way too young at the time for her to sell.  And of course my silly self, who needs another buck like I need another hole in my head, went back and bought him.    Had to wait a couple weeks, and I still refuse to believe he's as old as she claims he is on his pedigree, but he's eating and drinking well so hopefully things will go goood. with him.

Shawn named him "Pete".  He's a broken chocolate mini rex buck, supposed to be 8 weeks old.  










Got the first batch of cookies out to Shawn's hospital customers, and am getting back some great reviews.  I'm doing seven more, plus a big batch for the Florida headquarters, plus several dozen more for his drivers, on Sunday.  I'm resting now while I have the chance!  Cookies I made this year are: tollhouse chocolate chip, peanut butter sandwich, chai spiced almond balls, honey wheat pistachio biscotti, pecan tassies, lemon thumbprints with Montana huckleberry jam, and dark chocolate black walnut fudge.
Filling tins ...





I've also been working on my yearly floor to ceiling cleaning of the house, and that's going well.  Out with the clutter and the dirt, in with the new and exciting!  I also managed to wrestle up our memory tree.  (nevermind the table covered with nuts or the grill we're still keeping inside because of the bear, haha!)





Also managed to get a wreath put on the front door after I finished scrubbing said door and the front porch.  I think this will be the extent of my ho-ho-ho'ing this year.  I'm too tired to do more.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 8, 2012)

Everything looks great Bitterroot! Very festive! The cookies look  delish!


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 8, 2012)

Adorable bunny, those cookies look amazing, and you have a pretty tree! Looks like all you need is some snow.


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------

